# New Halloween/Michael Myers movie 2018



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I guess the trailer for the new Blumhouse Halloween movie will hit by the end of the week. Anybody into this? Excited for it all? They’re making a big deal about Carpenter back, but that’s just a paycheck for him. Jamie Lee in it again, but we saw that already with a couple of awful sequel/reboots. And this is another reboot, make no mistake about it. So that’s like 4 or 5 different timelines in the Halloween franchise. Yay. Jamie Lee as Sarah Conner. Yay. Just what we all wanted right?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And yeah. That looked even worse than I could’ve thought. Here’s the thing. So Michael Myers killed 3 kids 30 years ago. The. The cops arrested him. Well. Ok. End of story. Nobody would care about Michael Myers if he only killed 3 people then got arrested and put in jail. He’d be overshadowed by school killers, and dozens of other serial killers. They’d all be like “ oh wow. 3 people? Yeah you’re scary”. Then they’d laugh their asses off. And why would Laurie ever assume that Myers would get out of jail and come after her again? Its a really terrible premise for a movie.


----------

